# Big night for UC Davis at UCSB 10-21-17



## espola (Oct 22, 2017)

Davis won 5-0,  scored their most goals ever against UCSB, beat UCSB for the second time this year (a rarity), took over first place in Big West North Division, and clinched a spot in the Conference Tournament.   

Box score -- http://www.ucdavisaggies.com/sports/m-soccer/stats/2017-2018/ucdms17.html#GAME.BOX

Highlights --




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155903995397743


----------

